# Shokk Attack Gun, where do you put yours?



## Argh! (Dec 25, 2008)

So, I've decided to go with a Big Mek with SAG and for a start I've joined him on a mob of Lootas. (since this has worked for a couple of games I think I'm gonna continue like that for a while but I always like to find new possibilities.)

While a Loota mob looks like the right place for him I can hear some objections rising from the back. Such as that he has to shoot where the rest of the mob shoots or that this draws too much attention, etc.

Now, I've herd people joining him on a Gretchin mob or on some Big Gunz. The question is, Where Do You Put Yours? (and why?)


----------



## Bolshavic (Dec 8, 2008)

I field 2x big mechs with Sags in my 1500pt army, when Im not taking a weirdboy. I have them with a squad of grotz with runtherdz sitting as far back as I can in cover preferable with hieght advantage.

The reason I do this is that the grotz act as deposable wounds for the mech keeping him alive longer, in the last couple of turns I can split the grotz from him and grab an objective if Im not already camped on one. Also lets face it grotz arn't to good at anything else but to die :laugh:

Main reason that I don't put him with lootas is his range of 60" is a lot further than the lootas range and the SAG can take out tanks, something that lootas can not, so as you said I can split my fire and take down targets of oppotunity.

This tactic has been very succesful for me, I know not one of uniqueness but if it works ....... and in any game with objectives it normally gives me a strong scoring unit sitting on top of the objective at a cheap price. Also when lootas are not with the mek I find overlapping fields of fire work better for me ( Im very unlucky with dice rolling  )


----------



## tastytaste (Mar 31, 2009)

With Grotz best place with the runt herd reroll you should have no problem making moral. I would not stick them with lootaz so you can have the freedom to shoot at another target.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

I really loved using the SAG in 4th but I'm loathe to include it in my 5th edition army for just this reason. Here are the options I've considered:

-In a battlewagon that's tricked out for shooting. Battlewagons aren't great as shooting platforms, however.
-In someone else's trukk, preferably parked in some terrain. I'd consider fielding this, but it's kind of an expensive option.
-In a loota squad. I use lootas for anti-light tank and anti-infantry but don't like firing the SAG at a tank (too much chance to scatter and then only averages a str 7 hit).
-In a gretchin mob. I hate gretchin though. Unless I max the squad size and then leave them far away from where they can actually be useful with their 12" range then it doesn't work. That's a lot of points to spend on moure toughness for the Mek.
-In a small (10-man) boyz mob. With a big shoota and mob rule this is a better fire support squad but still I'm spending 65 points on a unit that I'm not using to its fullest. I'd actually consider this though.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

I put mine with my lootas. A shokk attack gun is a little too unreliable to use against tanks, so I'd only ever use it against infantry anyway. 15-45 loota shots in addition to a SaG shot will cause major damage to just about anything! That, and the mek's bosspole will help my lootas to not run away if they're ever shot up too badly.


----------



## Argh! (Dec 25, 2008)

I am considering the grot option but I'm more afraid of them fleeing than the loota-boyz. In addition I think I have better uses for my grots, like capturing another objective or Operation Greenskin Shield.

Maybe I should give it a chance though.


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

I put mine on a shelf in a box. Never to be opened again.

This is because in 8 games he has accounted for (I have been keeping track):

Enemy kills:
1 scout bike
1 predator tank
1 space marine with bolter

Friendly kills (6 games in doubles tournament so some of this chaos):
13 lootas
1 noise marine 
2 slaanesh sorcerers with lash of chaos
himself (twice)
2 chaos terminators with combi plasma guns

So after 8 games he has given more VPs to my opponents than he has earned, as well as flat-out just losing me a game. :suicide:

Just get warbosses. They are are a real threat, you get nobz as troops and are pretty cheap too.


----------



## Argh! (Dec 25, 2008)

One thing I like about orks is their randomness. Well I'm playing safe cause I'm not yet playing on tournaments. When I decide to build a tournament list I _might _consider dropping him for something more reliable.

I stil think that it's worth the risk. It will ether result in a good choice or good laugh. Both are welcome.


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

I field mine with my Lootas. Just because he has to target the same thing the Lootas do doesn't mean that is what he ends up hitting, especially since he uses that pie-plate.

I did have him in a box for a while because in my first three games where I fielded him, I was teleported into melee with squads of Terminators twice, and the his gun blew up in the third game. 

I broke him out recently, and he has since performed rather well for me, knocking out some CSM and some Termies. I also rolled 11 for Strength (S10 hit right under template hole), but I rolled a 1 to wound! Not enough on a Land Raider...


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I have mine either in a squad of lootas to create that hand of god squad where they all shoot at the same thing and wipe a unit off the board. But he did blow up once taking the lootas with him. I tried the grots but people keep deepstriking terminators and things back by him knowing the grots are going to be much of a fight.

I like a small unit of boyz as this makes the option of deepstriking a little less scary and if he blows up I don't loss the lootas with him.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

The only ways I've ever used one were

a) On his own to draw out a lone Drop Pod so I could splat it with DoW boyz mobs
b) In a squad of 4 in Apoc.

Needless to say, the Apoc game was their most effective...

It's not that I don't like it, I played 2nd Ed, I lOVE it...but Warbosses are usually better in competitive armies, and that's what I try to use. Failing that, I usually take either Wazzdakka or a KFF Mek...so no room for SAG.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

I reconsideres my options and this what I can do:
with 12 lootaz
with 10-15 Grotz
with 12-14 Shootas

I did the first once and was rather doing good (though the lootaz the lazy b**** only shot once each shot all three rounds)
I will use him with Grotz just as they are the most cheap "spare LPs"  and I will tesgt him with shootas just to get the pikkup for my burna boyz :aggressive:


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I have still to purchase mine SAG but I'm planing to field ti with my lootaz. I've seen what first round shooting can do to them and with a bosspole among themI hope they stay a while longer. And the SAG will put down some extra hitting power against TEQ/MEQ and maybe if the dice gods favour my, scatter onto a Land Raider from time to time. :wink:


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

I keep mine in my pants, cuz that's where the big gun goes.:so_happy:

Seriously like Bolshavic I keep mine in a grot squad. 
Reasons
1- The grots are a small scoring unit that I can mostly hide and leave the SAG out in the open(barring vindicares) to get a cover save and score on an objective. At 19grots they are cheap 67pts and are fearless until you get them down to 10, so plaenty of wounds to spread before it gets to the SAG.
2- I can target something else from my lootas, using that handy AP2 to take out termies. Worked pretty well against GK Paladins twice, the grots even manage to bring one down in CC before being slaughtered.
The SAG is a funny unpredicatable weapon I like to use because it makes the game interesting.


----------



## XC18 (Feb 29, 2012)

crabpuff said:


> I
> 1- The grots are a small scoring unit that I can mostly hide and leave the SAG out in the open(barring vindicares) to get a cover save and score on an objective. At 19grots they are cheap 67pts and are fearless until you get them down to 10, so plaenty of wounds to spread before it gets to the SAG..


Hi - 
unfortunatly, I don't think they can be fearless. The mob rule is related to the number of Orks - Gretchins should not count.
But ... let's suppose they count : only the BM has mob rule (not the grot, neither the runtherd), so only he becomes fearless, not the grots. 
According to RB, a fearless IC loses this rule once he joins a unit that is not fearless. 
;(


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Its a good thing they have mob rule page 100. The other kicker is that the rutherd gives them a second roll if they do have to test.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

crabpuff said:


> Its a good thing they have mob rule page 100. The other kicker is that the rutherd gives them a second roll if they do have to test.


No, that is NOT a good thing. As stated above, Mob Rule only counts ORKS, not Gretchin. Choosing to sub their Ld of 8 for an Ld of 4 seems rather unwise.

I wouldn't use a SAG, because it frankly sucks, but if I did, it would only ever be in a Fearless unit, not a unit of Gretchin that can be shot off the table in no time, and are forced to GtG constantly merely to stay alive.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

I guess I always took for granted that it said some of the special rules apply to more than one unit, even though its said orks. Oh well, I'll slide it to the side for now and fill the that hole with lootas.


----------

